# Feisty Ferret Cage?



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Are Feisty Ferret cages basically the same as Ferret/Critter Nation? I have been in the market for a new cage for my boys- trying to keep the price down, and I found one for sale for $140 including shipping. I have a Critter Nation for my girls and want to keep the size and functionality of the cage similar. It would have to be for my boys because of the bar spacing, but it looks really good, and the price is pretty great for a new cage of that size. I really want to avoid spending another $250 for another Critter Nation, so I am trying to find another, similar option. Does anyone have any complaints with it, or had bad experiences with them?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

They are smaller than Ferret or Critter Nations. They also have doors only on one side of the cage, so it would make cage cleaning more difficult than Critter Nations which have two doors that open up the whole front of the cage.

I don't have a feisty ferret cage, but I looked at one before deciding to order my DCN.


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Coming from having a CN, would the FF be a downgrade and just bother me (not that the CN is necessarily better, just bigger and more doors)? Has anyone found these differences to be an inconvenience?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was so happy to get my CN and put the feisty ferret out on decommission. It's not as nice at all and really a bother with wire floors and flimsy shelves. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

